# Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my life!



## deoxygenated (Nov 10, 2003)

My beloved sister was trying to hook me up with a girl she met at work several months ago. She told me that the girl was on the shy side. Her boss was trying to hook that girl up with an older guy, and my sister was like "No! I have a bro who would be a good fit for her." Luckily, my sister got her email for me, and we've been emailing each other ever since. She seems to be a very nice person and I like talking to her via email. But I don't really know if she wants to take this friendship to a new level or not, I'm not sure if she's interested in me romantically. I asked her if she would like to 'hang out' with me during winter break, which is coming up. She said yes! But I'm so worried that she'll reject me as a potential boyfriend once she meets me in person. I don't know if she will treat this get-together as a date or just meeting an online friend. We never really talked to each other in a romantic way in email.. I'm so excited yet scared at the same time. We haven't discussed the detail of when and what we're gonna do yet, but we'll see what we can come up with..

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

Good luck. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Deoxygenated :boogie :boogie :boogie
First, we get the triumph of a picture and now this! Woohoo :banana!
Let us know how it goes! :yes


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Good luck.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Good luck!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

Bernie good luck man!


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Good luck! tell us how it went afterwards


----------



## Optimistic (Nov 4, 2006)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

Sending good wishes your way. :yes


----------



## lifechallenger (Dec 15, 2006)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

Hey deoxygenated!

Possibly I just haven`t read your message correctly but there are a few things in your message that I wanted to respond to and try and offer some help.
Have you actually met this girl in person before? From the message it seems that this will be the first time you meet, in which case, slow down and just se how things play out. You seem to have done a great job with striking up an online relationship with this girl, i`d follow the same line in person to start with and then you can have a better idea if this is the girl you want a relationship with. Online chatting and reality chats are different and you might find it more daunting if you keep looking at this girl as a potential girlfriend rather than just a friend. Take the pressure off yourself by seeing it as a friendship for now. Gain her face to face comfort and respect and then you can move in for the relationship.

IN the ultimate truth here, whats more valuable to you? her friendship or her as a G friend?Take it slow watch for her signs and most of all have fun!

Lifechallenger :banana


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

Thats great, good for you man. Remember to smile and keep talking no matter what, nothing more ackward then watching to shy people try to interact, the tension is unbearable.


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.  :hug


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

*re: Potential date with a girl, for the first time in my lif*

A piece of advice, if you're worried she won't like you after she meets you, why don't you guys try chatting via MSN or the AIM (the american way? lol) and use webcams so you can see each other while talking to each other. I always thought email was just too slow in terms of technology.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Oh hey Bernie wow I'm sorry I caught this post so late, but hey I guess you've already told me about this. How come you haven't updated everyone about the first get-together yet lol. Also, have you decided definitively on a second meet with her yet? Hmm Eric's coming down for a visit. We should all hang out! Umm bring your girl too and I hope you are prepared with names lol jk.

Oh and I caught your and Henry's pic. Everyone's getting brave and I'm starting to feel pressured at some exposure therapy on here myself. :/

Anyway please let us know on your plans.


----------

